# Danabol Ds Blue Hearts - First Cycle ?



## james_w (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi guys i currently live and work over in Thailand and have got some Danabol ds 10 mg , the small blue hearts from a pharmacy here . Reading up on the reviews all over the net they sound pretty good . I was thinking of doing a 6 week cycle at 20 mg a day for my first one , do you think that would show decent results or is it to low of a dose , bearing in mind i have never taken steroids before, and would i split the dose evenly through the day ? Also what pct would you reccomend as i can easily get nolvadex or clomid over the counter at the pharmacy , just want to have all the relevant info in place before i start .

Thanks alot any info would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

i have blue heart danabol is well.. can you post a picture mate so we can see what they look like there?

Back to your question... decent results are largely dependant on your diet and training so if your diet and training is in check go up the dosage at 30-40mg ( im presuming the blue hearts you have must be the orignal one i have heard theyr more potent compare to ones flying about in euroe , i could be wrong ) have an A1 on hand like Anastrozole for gyno and bloat.... Pct standard Nolva + Clomid protocol

so week 1-6 30-40mg danabol

week 1-6 .25-.5mg Anastrozol Every other day

Week 7-9 Clomid + Nolva 50/50/50 20/20/20

Also read this:

Side effects from Dianabol

Dianabol is hepatotoxic, which means potentially harmful to the liver. Being 17 alpha-alkylated results in a much greater bioactive substance, but we must limit the dose and duration of the use of Dianabol to not cause any long term damage to the liver. This must also be kept in mind when consuming or administering any other substance that can also result on liver strain, such as Alcohol or other hepatotoxic substances.

Androgenic side effects are very possible when undertaking a Dianabol cycle, so acne and oily skin, aggressiveness and possible male pattern baldness (MPB). Androgenic side effects often depend on the user, and how prone they are to each of the side effects. If you are particularly prone to acne it would be unwise to not expect Dianabol to have the potential to cause an outbreak, for example.

Oestrogen related side effects are also possible on Dianabol, so having an anti-aromatase and anti-oestrogen would be wise incase Gynecomastia becomes apparent during the cycle. Gynecomastia is the formation of breast tissue, and is often first observed as itchy and sore nipples in its early stages.

The retention of water is a much observed characteristic of Dianabol use, with much weight gain in the initial weeks down to the water retention. This can cause a very bloated look, with users appearing puffy, especially around the neck and face resulting in a "moon face". The water retention can aid strength gains whilst on cycle by lubricating the joints somewhat, but users can expect to loose any of this water weight once the Dianabol is ceased.

What supplements to take with Dianabol

Milk Thistle, Liv-52 and ALA (Alpha Lipoic Acid) are often taken with oral 17-aa steroids to aid with liver protection. There are other "off-the-shelf" products available that offer a range of substances that can aid with liver protection whilst on cycle, so searching online supplement suppliers may provide some fruitful results.


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

i Would do at the very least 30 mg, i went up to 50 mg of the same dbol.

i would Add Test for 10-12 weeks too, an oral for 6 weeks wont do much in terms of gains.

i take ALA and NAC and dont really bother with milk Thistle, honestly with the doses i run and since i dont drink alcohol or take any medicines im not that worried about my liver, it is indeed a really strong organ

Generally speaking Lipid profile and BP make me wory a lot more then the liver.

1-6 Dbol 30mg ED

1-12 Test E 500mg EW

1-14 arimidex 0.5mg EOD or aromasin 12.5mg ED

3-14 hCg 500 twice a week

Pct

Clomid 100/50/50/50

Nolva 20/20/20/20/10

above is my first cycle though i started the hcg 2 weeks later and upped the test and Dbol dose a bit too, I used proviron too, its pretty darn cheap here in greece tho.

if i can handle the Clomid ill keep it at 100mg on the 2nd week too


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Stathis said:


> i Would do at the very least 30 mg, i went up to 50 mg of the same dbol.
> 
> i would Add Test for 10-12 weeks too, *an oral for 6 weeks wont do much in terms of gains*.
> 
> ...


Im sorry mate but the bit i have higlighted above is not correct imo... six weeks of Dbold will see some pretty decent gains, if diet and training is nailed then gains should be decent.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

I used 30mg of them for 4 weeks and packed on a good amount, I can't get them now which sucks  I'd like to do another small cycle of them soon too


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

So is the concensus of opion that PCT is not required with a dbol only cycle ?


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a couple of hundred danabol DS blue hearts. They are well potent, but I don't get on with estrogeny steroids. I can only take 20mg a day before I bloat up (turinabol I'm fine with).

I'm about to do 6 weeks of test prop, and I'd like to throw some dbol in at a decent dose. I'l need an AI (I'm thinking aromasin) and a bit of tamoxifen.

I'l be happy if I can use 50mg od dbol a day, with test prop, but keep that nasty methylated estrogen at bay.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Love them.


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Holy cow 500 tabs thats a fairly decent amount lol, set you back an arm and a leg ??? lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Haha no mate  not when you get it from a trusted source you've used for years.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

That's something that's hard to find! I had a good source but not seen him for ages.

I didn't do any pct and kept almost all what I gained, my strength fud go down a bit tho


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Love blue hearts only get 100 a time tho as I eat them like sweets


----------

